# Checkpoint levels



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

These suckers are nice! I've had the one with the gradient vial for plumbers for a couple weeks now and love it. Highest quality level I've come across yet and it was only $47 shipped. http://pdpinc.net/products/ultramag_GR.html. If anyone is in the market for a new level I'd highly recommend this one.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

That looks just like the raptor at fergies. The raptor is pricey but not thst much. I didnt like it, i will stick with my redline


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Stabila torpedo.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> These suckers are nice! I've had the one with the gradient vial for plumbers for a couple weeks now and love it. Highest quality level I've come across yet and it was only $47 shipped. http://pdpinc.net/products/ultramag_GR.html. If anyone is in the market for a new level I'd highly recommend this one.


 To bad the website is down, cannot put anything in basket. I like the gr5 looks great and differnet from all johnson levels everybody uses around the jobsite.:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> These suckers are nice! I've had the one with the gradient vial for plumbers for a couple weeks now and love it. Highest quality level I've come across yet and it was only $47 shipped. http://pdpinc.net/products/ultramag_GR.html. If anyone is in the market for a new level I'd highly recommend this one.


Yes. I have one and it will stick to the 
Coring bit when it's on med or low !!! Here it's mostly sparkys that use them!! Check your electric supply houses that's where I got mine !!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I buy the Empire e81.12 True Blues for $11.00 a piece.

I like the idea of a gradiant bubble -- But I'm not going to spend $50.00 on a torpedo level that is going to be unreadable the first time I accidentally splash primer on the vial.

Also, the yellow vials are very difficult to read in direct sunlight -- The clear vials are much easier to see and read.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I buy the Empire e81.12 True Blues for $11.00 a piece.
> 
> I like the idea of a gradiant bubble -- But I'm not going to spend $50.00 on a torpedo level that is going to be unreadable the first time I accidentally splash primer on the vial.
> 
> Also, the yellow vials are very difficult to read in direct sunlight -- The clear vials are much easier to see and read.


or get a sears craftsmen level and return for it for a new one when primer ruins it


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> or get a sears craftsmen level and return for it for a new one when primer ruins it


 Does Sears sell a torpedo with a gradiant bubble?

I'll have to look into that.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*craftsman levels*

the sears by me (no. Va) has a 12" level w/ pitch vial. they also have a 4' level with pitch vial.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> These suckers are nice! I've had the one with the gradient vial for plumbers for a couple weeks now and love it. Highest quality level I've come across yet and it was only $47 shipped. http://pdpinc.net/products/ultramag_GR.html. If anyone is in the market for a new level I'd highly recommend this one.


I have a couple of them and have been very pleased.

Mark


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had plenty of cheap levels and nothing compares to this one, it was worth every penny. The website is down but you can call and order(I did). Stabilas are nice but I don't like how they're only flat on one side, and after having the gradient vial, I'd never own another level without it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> ... and after having the gradient vial, I'd never own another level without it.


I bought a level with gradient vial (Ridgid). Hated it and never used it. I just don't trust em and I need to check actual level too often to not be annoyed by the stupid gradient vial. Don't wanna carry two. I guess if I forced myself maybe I could get used to one...

I prefer a regular vial. I go by either the old 1/8 bubble -1/4 bubble - just-rolling-off thing, or by lifting the one end and measuring the space with my fingers when it reads level. After some use (brain calibration) you learn to read whatever level you use pretty accurately and quickly.

I see these guys have regular vial levels too - may try one.


----------

